# 2001 F150 SuperCrew Build



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

What's up people! I bought the truck in October. I'm using the Pioneer deck, wiring, and Boston Acoustic GT-42 amp from my previous truck, the 96 Ranger SuperCab I sold in December. The F150 came with Kicker KS68's. I wanted to install my Kicker 08S15L74, but I can't make the 8.75" mounting depth work. So, I had 2 Lanzar RMP15D's lying around that only need 6.3" depth. I still needed to modify the rear seat to get the subs to fit. Here we go with the seat modification.

1" x 1" steel tubing from Home Depot.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Difference between modified 40 seat and stock 60 seat. The brackets raised the seat 1" and moved the seat forward 3".


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

I have yet to see a F150 SuperCrew with 15's behind the rear seat on the net. So, that was my inspiration! Here is the sealed box design with 3.45 ft3 internal air space.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Installation!

















The Power Acoustik BAMF 5500/1D is brand new from X-mas 2010. It's been sitting in the basement for a year. The GT-42 is from X-mas 2008 along with the L7 15. The wife & son (18 now) got all 3 of them for me for surprise gifts. I got the Pioneer deck off Craigslist in 2009 for $60.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

The system exceeded my expectations!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Pic links are not working.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm seeing them fine.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

All the pics, plus more, are located here.

Care2 - Photos - 2001 F150 SuperCrew 5.4L


----------



## Venomized (Dec 21, 2011)

that is SICK!!!


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the install but do the subs smack the back of the seat?


----------



## Maximilliano (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, nice working packing 15's in the screw. Im still struggling to get a single 10 under the seat of a 2001 ext cab.....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice install and excellent use of the equipment on hand.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Venomized said:


> that is SICK!!!


Thanks V!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

spl152db said:


> I like the install but do the subs smack the back of the seat?


Thanks SPL! I thought they would too! I do plan on getting some grills for them. The sound that comes out is unreal! Like I said before, the system exceeded my expectations!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Maximilliano said:


> Wow, nice working packing 15's in the screw. Im still struggling to get a single 10 under the seat of a 2001 ext cab.....


Thanks M! I almost bought a black SCab 4.6 prior to this truck. I actually leveraged the price on the SCab to get the guy with the SCrew to come down on price.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you happen to have any exterior pictures of the truck?


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Very nice install and excellent use of the equipment on hand.


Thanks CT! I actually forgot about the BAMF amp. The wife brought it up in a conversation when I working on the seat brackets. At the time, I was only thinking about the GT-42 amp since that was the only amp in the Ranger. I have some other amps lying around...2 RF Punch 45's, 2 Profile California's A400 & A440XL, Power Acoustik Fire & Ice FI2X-1600, Audiobahn A2150HCT (I have it hooked up to a 18" Yamaha bass bin in the basement), Fultron Competition, & Autotek 7600BTS (broken).


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Thanks CT! I actually forgot about the BAMF amp. The wife brought it up in a conversation when I working on the seat brackets. At the time, I was only thinking about the GT-42 amp since that was the only amp in the Ranger. I have some other amps lying around...2 RF Punch 45's, 2 Profile California's A400 & A440XL, Power Acoustik Fire & Ice FI2X-1600, Audiobahn A2150HCT (I have it hooked up to a 18" Yamaha bass bin in the basement), Fultron Competition, & Autotek 7600BTS (broken).


i love the bamf power acoustik amps. seriously overrated, but crap they sound good. I've had no issues with mine other than a shorted voice-coil causing it to pop which supposedly was my fault. the solder seemed a little tall on the v/c to tinsel lead and would bottom out, but i was over driving at that point.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Do you happen to have any exterior pictures of the truck?


The front got caught in a drive way picture when I posted the Ranger on Craigslist. I'll eventually take some exterior pics. It's like this tho'. It has no window trim pieces and a soft bed cover. Same color, deep wedgewood blue...I call her Midnight!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now that right thare is a sharp looking truck.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice looking install. Nice work on getting 2 15's behind the seats. I have an '03 F150 Harley Davidson crew cab I am in the process of designing a rear center console for. Gonna use 1 10" in mine.

I saw where you moved the seats forward 3" to make room for the box. What did that do for the leg room in back? I know there is not much room to start with in mine.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

bigbubba said:


> Nice looking install. Nice work on getting 2 15's behind the seats. I have an '03 F150 Harley Davidson crew cab I am in the process of designing a rear center console for. Gonna use 1 10" in mine.
> 
> I saw where you moved the seats forward 3" to make room for the box. What did that do for the leg room in back? I know there is not much room to start with in mine.


THAT's what I really want, a SC HD SCrew! Women sit in the back. I can still fold the seats flat. I'm short, 5'9". I don't have to move the driver seat to do so. In this pic, the front seat is all the way back to the rear.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Now that right thare is a sharp looking truck.


Thanks Coppertone!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I have always been partial to the earlier crew cabs by Ford. My wife wants to to get another project car, and I would really like one but they are hard to find in good condition.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice work you did here. i bet those subs rattle the cab pretty good!


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice project!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

blackknight87 said:


> Very nice work you did here. i bet those subs rattle the cab pretty good!


Thanks BK! Yes they do! I think I'm going to invest in some dampening material.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Tarheels1 said:


> Nice project!


Thanks TH!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Do you happen to have any exterior pictures of the truck?


I just took this pic of Midnight today. My son drove her last night to his high school dance. I told him he had to get her washed first.


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

pretty truck!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks again TH!


----------

